
Deploy MySQL, used as the backbone of data warehouse in Docker - ponach
Being a newbie, in deploying services, my boss suggested deploying the designed data warehouse in docker, so my questions are for you the experts; what do you think? enlighten me, please ? make my day :-)
======
afulay
With the right tools, of course you can. Check out
[https://robinsystems.com/product-
solutions/](https://robinsystems.com/product-solutions/)

